# Matagorda 6-28



## Catfish1990 (Aug 20, 2013)

Got a late start due to a working my margarita Machines at a wedding the night before but made it to the beach at 12:30. Bait was easy to find each throw of the cast net yielded mullet or crab or both. Grabbed the first rod and threw out a live mullet. Before I could walk to the truck to get the second rod pole bent over. Nice 3' black tip. Small but at least something was biting. Caught another small blacktip. And then figured I'd cut the mullet in half and put the head on the hook to change it up. Threw out and before I could get to the truck the rod bent over again!!! Still haven't even gotten my second pole out. Pulled in a nice 40" red. Many people stopped to look and ask questions. One lady asked "Did you catch that??" No ma'am. I bring it with me everywhere.. Anyways after that I got both rods out and nothing for the next three hrs. So I moved down the beach to a spot that looked good and once again as soon as we got there we started catching sharks. Little bigger ones this time. 3 1/2'- 4 1/2' not bad for my first summer trip. Blue water was out past breakers a good 400yrds from shore. But not a bad day. Get home and Girlfriends dad hands me 2 never been used 10' surf rods. Just need some casting reels for them. Any recommendations would be appreciated!! I now fish with two Diana Sealine. 11' spinning paired with a penn battle II on one and a Fin Nor Lethal on the other.. Love the Fin Nor. It's a brute.. But now I need casting reels so. Sorry only
Got a few pics of the red..


----------



## jeeptex (Jul 28, 2009)

Good report! We were there Sat-Sun and had the same results. Cast netted mullet provided 4ft to 5ft sharks in the wade gut almost every cast. The sharks are there!


----------



## Surf Rodder (Jun 28, 2013)

Great report. Liked hearing of the sharks, too, by the bro that followed your report. Two reels I really like. The Okuma Convector CV 45L. Bought two of them 6+ years or so ago. I'm thinking they feel out of favor as I can't get my hands on another one. Love the over-sized reel handle and they are real hardy. They come as level winds but I removed the level wind on one of them. Both continue to function wonderfully and I'm put both of them thru the mill. Another is the Daiwa Sealine X50 SHA. It cost double what I paid for the Okuma's but the retrieve is INSANE (6.1-1). I use it when I yak baits out 180-250 yards or so. Still waiting to hear it scream. See Okuma in image below.... (if I can find it).


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Sweet Catches!


----------



## SaltWater Hook'n (Dec 10, 2013)

Awesome Report!!! Tight lines!:texasflag


----------



## Catfish1990 (Aug 20, 2013)

I may or may not be out there this Friday. I don't like crowds. Thanks for the advice and I'll check into those reels.


----------



## Goose Lover (Jan 23, 2012)

That's and ugly looking surf for trout fishing


----------



## schoalbeast101 (Oct 23, 2014)

Don't know if they still make them but it you can find some Newell's (maybe used in great shape) buy them. They are the bomb. Smooth and cast a mile!


----------



## poco_bueno (Jun 17, 2015)

Nice reds. Congrats

Ray


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

